# Update: Erweiterung des Kreislauf - Einige Fragen



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Update:

Hallo zusammen,


nachdem ich mit eurer Hilfe hier vor 1,5 Jahren die WaKü in Betrieb genommen habe, kommt es nun zum ersten großen Umbau.
Ursprünglich war geplant zu warten bis Nvidia die neue Volta-Generation herausbringt und dann wollte ich mal schauen ob ich noch einen MoRa420 in den Loop nehme.
Nun gab es hier im Forum jedoch einen 360er inkl 6 PL1 zu einem fairen Preis, weshalb ich da sofort zugeschlagen habe.
Aber bevor ich zu meinen Fragen komme, erst nochmal der aktuelle Loop damit ihr euch einen Überblick verschaffen könnt (Bild im Anhang): Aqualis Eco 150ml -> Aquastream XT Ultra -> GPU -> 420er Radi -> CPU -> 280er Radi -> und wieder in den AGB. Die Lüfter werden alle über ein Aquaero 5 LT gesteuert. Verschlaucht ist alles mit Masterkleer 11/8 und Anschlüsse habe ich einfach irgendwelche günstige von Aquatuning genommen (womit ich auch soweit zufrieden bin, hatte damit nie Probleme).


Was werde ich jetzt auf jeden Fall in Angriff nehmen? Der Radi ist leider weiß, weshalb ich diesen nun erstmal schwarz folieren möchte. Hab mit sowas leider keinerlei Erfahrung, aber das wird schon. Als nächstes werde ich dann noch 3 weitere PL1 bestellen um den MoRa voll bestücken zu können.
Wenn es soweit ist, habe ich (hoffentlich) einen schwarzen MoRa3 mit 9x120mm-Lüfter.


Was will ich jetzt von euch?  
Punkt 1: Mir ist die Aquastream XT zu laut. Hier will ich eine neue Pumpe, die sehr leiste ist und dabei trotzdem ausreichend Leistung für die 3 Radis und alles restliche hat. 
Dazu hab ich die Tage schonmal im Quatsch-Thread gefragt, jedoch war da noch nicht abzusehen dass jetzt alles so schnell geht. 
Also welche Pumpe sollte ich hier nehmen? Man liest ja immer wieder gutes von der VP655. Diese soll ja sehr leise sein und gleichzeitig einen riesigen Durchfluss erzeugen. 
Denkt ihr die neue VP755 würde hier reichen? Laut Aquatuning ist der maximale Durchfluss bei der 755 (350l/h) wesentlich geringer als bei der 655 (1500l/h). Da mir die geringe Lautstärke eben sehr wichtig ist, tendiere ich hier derzeit eher zur 655, da ich diese dann vllt nicht so hoch drehen muss wie eine 755.
Hier wäre jetzt auch interessant wie ich die Pumpe steuern soll? Aquaero ist wie gesagt vorhanden, jedoch denke ich nicht dass die Steuerung bei der neuen Pumpe so gemütlich wird wie aktuell bei der Aquastream. Diese habe ich ja einfach per USB am Board und schon kann ich sie in der Aquasuite perfekt regeln.
Also wie kann ich das in Angriff nehmen?


Punkt 2: Wie bekomme ich das Wasser nach außen?
Angedacht sind hier Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellkupplungen. Falls der Rechner dann mal aus dem Haus muss, kann ich den MoRa einfach abklemmen und per externen Schlauchschleife nur die internen Radis nehmen. Wie bekomme ich die Kupplungen an das Gehäuse? Bohren würde ich nur ungern. Gibt es hier eine (vernünftige) Lösung in Form einer Slotblende? Falls ja, habt ihr da vllt en Link für mich und wie genau werden da die Kupplungen befestigt?


Punkt 3: Wie verkabele ich die Lüfter? Wollte die Lüfter eigentlich auf maximal 600 RPM laufen lassen, da ich auf meinen aktuellen Radis die PK2 haben, welche über 600 RPM hörbar werden. Ich denke die sehr ähnlichen PL1 werden sich hier genau so verhalten. Alle (ingesamt 14) Lüfter werde ich kaum ans Aquaero bekommen, da dieses nur passiv gekühlt ist. Eine ordentliche externe Lösung, mit 12V auf 7/5V-Adapter und einem Labornetzteil stelle ich mir hier am sinnvollsten vor. Leider finde ich hier keine passenden Adapter und weiß insgesamt nicht wie ich das lösen kann.


Punkt 4: Die Verschlauchung. Ich dachte diesmal an 16/11-Schlauch, da ich mir einfach Sorgen mache dass der 11/8 zu wenig Durchfloss mit sich bringen würde. Jedoch werde ich bei 16/11 meines Wissens nach neue Anschlüsse benötigen würde (hab davon echt keine Ahnung, ihr hattet mir damals hier einfach super verlinkt). Was sagt ihr hier? Welcher Schlauch ist sinnvoll? Was sind die passenden Anschlüsse?
Hab keine Lust dass ich mir alles zusammensuche und am Ende bestell ich das falsche Zeug und es passt nicht, deshalb frag ich hier nach. Wie Eingangs erwähnt habe ich derzeit den 11/8er von Masterkleer. Dieser soll es nicht mehr werden. Dieser ist inzwischen extrem trüb, was einfach kein schönes Bild abgibt. 


Füllen wollte ich das ganze am Ende wieder mit DP Ultra. Whrs werde ich diesmal irgendeinen Farbzusatz dazumischen. Sieht man zwar eh nicht viel davon, da ich ein geschlossenes Gehäuse nutze, aber ich hoffe dass ich so eventuelle Tropfen schneller bemerke.
Puhhhh ziemlich viel Text.. Wenn es tatsächlich jemand bis hierhin geschafft hat, dann sollte ich mich schonmal bedanken 
Freue mich über jede Meinung und hoffe auf regen Erfahrungsaustausch.


Grüße!







Originalpost:

Hallo,

nachdem ich mich nun endlich für meine neue CPU entschieden habe, suche ich jetzt noch eine Kühlung.
Ich hatte nie Interesse an einer Wakü (zu teuer, zu aufwendig), aber es wird jetzt ein i7 5820k und ich lese fast nur, dass man da für OC am besten eine Wakü nehmen sollte.
Ich weiß nicht ob es eine Rolle spielt, aber der PC wird normalerweise NICHT transpotiert. Steht eignetlich nur unterm Tisch.
Gehäuse ist ein Fractal R4 (ich hoffe ich bekomm hier irgendwas rein). Es geht nicht um extremes OC, sondern eher um moderates 24/7 OC.
Ich bin auch froh wenn die Kühlung möglichst leise ist.
Problem ist jetzt jedoch, dass ich nur die Preise einer Lukü gewohnt bin und hier, wenns um Waküs geht, immer nur Preise ab 300€ lese. Das ist mir definitv zu viel.
Eine KoWaKü ist ja bekannterweise auch nicht das tollste.
Jetzt bin ich auf solche Sets gestoßen und wollte mal eure Meinung hören 

Magicool DIY Wasserkuhlungs-Set Dual 120 mm Edition   (hier steht aber nur das von Sockel 2011 und nichts von Sockel 2011-3. Sind die Bohrungen da gleich?)

EK Water Blocks Waku-Set EK-KIT X240


Da ich eigentlich mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3 gerechnet habe, ist meine finanzielle Planung jetzt natürlich etwas kaputt 
Was könnt ihr zu den Sets sagen, oder gibts evtl noch andere Vorschläge? Reicht vllt auch das Set von Magiccool? Das wäre gar nicht so viel teurer als ein ordentlicher Luftkühler.
Ich habe jedoch auch schon gelesen dass die X99-Boards gerne mal warm werden und dass bei der WaKü die Chips auf dem Board gerne mal etwas zu war werden, weil dann der Airflow es CPU-Kühlers fehlt.
Gehäuselüfter habe ich nur die 2, die im Frctal R4 eben verbaut sind. Hab da nix erweitert.

Das restliche System soll wahrscheinlich so aussehen:

DDR4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


Grüße!


----------



## Abductee (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Wenn du nicht vor hast die GPU auch noch in den Wasserkreislauf einzubinden nimm einfach einen guten Luftkühler.
Das Gehäuse ist groß genug für einen großen Luftkühler. Da ist auch "normales" OC kein Thema.

Produktvergleich EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Himalaya 2 (84000000097), Noctua NH-U14S, Noctua NH-D15 | Geizhals Deutschland

Deine Lüfterbestückung schaut jetzt nur mit den ungeregelten Standardlüftern vom Gehäuse aus?

Temperaturgeregelt über das Mainboard:
Akasa AK-CBFA07-45 Flexa FP5S PWM-Splitterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
+4x 140er PWM.
Produktvergleich EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Toxic Green Plus (84000000114), EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Deep Orange Plus (84000000112), EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Royal Blue Plus (84000000104), EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 140mm


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Vorne und hinten ist je ein Lüfter. Das sind 2 140mm Lüfter. Vorne kann ich noch einen 120er installieren und an der Oberseite noch zwei 140er.

Im 5820k-OC-Thread sind die Meinungen eigentlich recht eindeutig und es wird bei OC schon eher zu einer Wakü geraten.


----------



## Abductee (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Du kannst vorne zwei 140er verbauen.
Ich würd vorne zwei und hinten zwei 140er temperaturgeregelt über das Mainboard verbauen.

Bei OC wo du die Spannung erhöhst auf jeden Fall, ansonsten wenn du nur moderates OC machst reicht ein großer Luftkühler aus.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Die Spannung wird auf jeden Fall erhöht. Ich will über 4 GHz und das wird ohne Spannungserhöhungen nicht möglich sein.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht vor hast die GPU auch noch in den Wasserkreislauf einzubinden nimm einfach einen guten Luftkühler.
> Das Gehäuse ist groß genug für einen großen Luftkühler. Da ist auch "normales" OC kein Thema.
> 
> Produktvergleich EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Himalaya 2 (84000000097), Noctua NH-U14S, Noctua NH-D15 | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Kann ich da nicht auch einfach die 2 Standard-Lüfter nehmen und mit 2 BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 140mm ergänzen? Und die 4 dann mit dem Adapter ans Mainboard? Oer müssen dass dann 4 baugleiche Lüfter sein? Und ich bekomm da auch sicher einen 140mm an die Front? Fractalschreibt ja dass da nur noch ein 120er passt.

EDIT: Den Watercool-Kühler würde ich sehr gerne nehmen, falls ihr Experten den absegnen würdet. Kühlt whrs besser und ist leiser.
 Sollte ich beim Watercool evtl auch 2 anderen Lüfter nehmen? Wer weiß wie laut die sind, die da dabei sind.


----------



## SpatteL (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Welcher Watercool-Kühler?


----------



## Abductee (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

@KempA

Mein verlinkter Adapter ist für PWM-Lüfter gedacht.
Deine originalen Lüfter sind 3-polige.

Du kannst natürlich auch die teuren Silentwings 2 nehmen.
Zusammen mit dem NH-D15 sinds hinten dann eh schon vier Lüfter die dann über den CPU-Kanal geregelt werden.
Die vorderen Lüfter kannst du als 3-Pin Variante auch vom Mainboard regeln lassen, das sollte das AsRock eigentlich können.

Der Noctua ist wirklich ein Oberklassekühler, der Test sollte vergleichbar sein mit deinem 5820K
Noctua NH-D15 im Test


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Welcher Watercool-Kühler?



Magicool meinte ich 
Dieser hier um genau zu sein:  MagiCool WasserkÃ¼hlungs-Set Dual 120 mm Edition - Hardware, 



Abductee schrieb:


> @KempA
> 
> Mein verlinkter Adapter ist für PWM-Lüfter gedacht.
> Deine originalen Lüfter sind 3-polige.
> ...



Also brauche ich für den Adapter also 4 neue? Würde dann eher die von dir verlinkten nehmen, weil sie en stückl günstiger sind. Ich nehme wohl doch ein anderes Board.
Hier meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung:
Wunschliste vom 10.05.2015, 10:31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Ich denke mit der WaKü kommt ich vllt noch ein Stück über die 4.0 GHz (falls es der Chip schafft). Bei einer LuKü ist das eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Abductee (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Warum ist das unwahrscheinlich?
Der NH-D15 ist ein rießiger Kühler und der Heatspreader ist bei der CPU verlötet.

Ich bin mir ziehmlich sicher das du mit dem AsRock auch deine 3-poligen Lüfter regeln lassen kannst.
Du hättest nur mit einmal wechseln lange Zeit deine Ruhe, die Lager der Wingboost sind super. Die originalen Fractal-Lüfter sind halt nur günstige Gleitlager.
Prinzipiell kannst du aber auch nur mal zwei Lüfter dazukaufen (für hinten/oben) und schaun ob das alles so funktioniert.
Warum jetzt das MSI? Das AsRock ist fast 60€ billiger und um nichts schlechter.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Eigentlich nur damit optisch am Ende alles zusammenpasst, aber entschieden ist das noch nicht. Vllt wird's doch das Asrock.
Die Erfahrungsberichte im 5820k-OC-Thread sprechen eben deutlich gegen eine LuKü wenn man mehr als 4 GHz anstrebt. Deshalb bin ich auf der Suche nach ner WaKü.


----------



## Abductee (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Dann kühl doch die GPU gleich mit.
CPU only ist in meinen Augen bei einem großen Gehäuse rausgeworfenes Geld.
Dafür kühlt ein großer Luftkühler einfach zu gut.
Oder willst du die Grafikkarte später einbinden?

PS: Bei der SSD würd ich lieber eine Crucial MX200 nehmen.
 Samsung lässt die Kunden ganz schön blöd dastehen wenn es ein Problem gibt.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Die GPU wollte ich eigentlich nicht einbinden. 
Das wird mir zu hochpreisig. Die 130€ für den Magicool würde mir reichen.
Bei der GPU plane ich auch kein großes OC.


----------



## Joker_54 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Dann nimm aber direkt das Tripleset von Magicool, sonst wirds etwas laut 

Wenn es dich interessiert, ich habe mir auch eine Low-Budget WaKü für die CPU gebaut, sind fast dieselben Teile. Hier ein Project Log
GPU Teile sind bei mir allerdings auch schon bestellt, also wird es nicht CPU Only bleiben. Dafür ist mein Basteldrang zu hoch


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Dann nimm aber direkt das Tripleset von Magicool, sonst wirds etwas laut
> 
> Wenn es dich interessiert, ich habe mir auch eine Low-Budget WaKü für die CPU gebaut, sind fast dieselben Teile. Hier ein Project Log
> GPU Teile sind bei mir allerdings auch schon bestellt, also wird es nicht CPU Only bleiben. Dafür ist mein Basteldrang zu hoch



Ich glaube nicht dass ich in mein R4 einen 360er Radiatior bekomme. Der 240 ist wohl das größtmögliche.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Hab eben mal oben nachgeschaut. Die Aufnahme an der Oberseite des Gehäuses ist für 2 140mm Lüfter. Ich gehe davon aus ein Radiator ist etwas größer und da kann ich dann quasi einen 240er anschrauben? Oder ist die Verschraubung eines Radiator identisch mit den darauf befindlichen Lüftern? Dann würde ich ja einen 280er brauchen.


----------



## Abductee (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Beim R4 kannst du auch einen 240er Radiator einbauen.
Schöner wär natürlich ein 280er.

Das günstigste Set wär so was hier:
SilverStone Tundra TD02-E Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joker_54 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Wenn du den Opticaldrivecage ausbaust geht auch ein 360er im Dach.
Ich kann dir halt berichten, dass der 360er unter Volllast schon recht laut wird. Oder die CPU warm... TDP von beiden kann man als ungefähr gleich betrachten, also wenn du es leise haben willst sollten es schon 360mm oder mehr sein.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Was wäre denn das günstigeste was ihr bei einem 280er Radiator empfehlen würdet? Mir gefiel eben er günstige Preis des Magicool, aber wenn eine 280er Konfig nicht so extrem viel teurer wäre..
Die GPU wollte ich wie schon gesagt eigentlich weiterhin mit Luft kühlen um da Geld zu sparen.

Bei den Gehäuselüfter wollte ich es jetzt wie von Abductee vorgeschlagen machen und die 2 Standard rauswerfen, das Splitkabel kaufen und 4 EKL einbauen (evtl auch Noiseblocker, die sind ja auch günstig, aber da höre ich auf eure Empfehlungen).
Gibts bei den Wing Boost 2 eigentliche Unterschiede? Mir ist aufgefallen dass alle rechteckig geformt sind, außer der ganz schwarze. Dieser ist rund und auch etwas günstiger EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 140mm (84000000098) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich will euch aber jetzt schonmals vielmals danken! Ich hab von der ganzen WaKü- und insgesamt Lüfterwelt keine Ahnung und ihr habt da schon etwas Licht ins Dunkle gebracht. Vielen Dank


----------



## Joker_54 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Sobald du anfängst die Sache selbst zusammenzustellen, wird es direkt teurer.
Wenn du es also möglichst günstig haben willst, dann bleib beim 240er Set. Nur für das Upgrade auf 280mm werden wahrscheinlich 50€+ fällig.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

+50€ sind kein Problem.
Kann ja auch einfach wieder das Asrock-Board nehmen und mach so auf der anderen Seite direkt -60


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Hab mir mal kurz Gedanken gemacht.
Wenn ich sagen würde dass ich für die Kühlung ein Budget von sagen wir maximal 250€ hätte, was würdet ihr dann zusammenstellen?
Würde mich über 2 verschiedene Konfigs freuen. Einmal nur für die CPU und einmal mit der Möglichkeit später noch die GPU unter Wasser setzen zu können. Graka soll dann eine der neuen AMDs oder eine 980ti werden.


----------



## SpatteL (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Bitte die Bearbeitenfunktion benutzten(keine Doppelposts).

Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014) 
Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013) 
Da mal durchlesen wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Für etwas mehr Kühlleistung den 240er gegen einen 280er tauschen. (die Lüfter natürlich auch entsprechend)
Wäre dann etwa 10€ teurer.

Wenn die GPU dazu kommt, muss halt noch ein Radi dazu.

MfG


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Bitte die Bearbeitenfunktion benutzten(keine Doppelposts).
> 
> Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)
> Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)
> ...





Hatte mich eben schon ein bisschen eingelesen (werde mich heute Abend intensiv damit beschäftigen).
Hatte hier auch mal was erstellt:
wakÃ¼1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Preislich ist da wie gesagt noch etwas Luft nach oben, aber was sagt ihr dazu?

EDIT: Hat im Gegensatz zu deiner Konfig eben einen 280er Radiator. Dadurch erhoffe ich mir einen leiseren Betrieb


----------



## SpatteL (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Habe meinen Post oben auch noch mal etwas bearbeitet.

Zu Pfingsten gibt es bei Aquatuning btw eine Rabattaktion:
Sammelthread Pfingst-Rabattaktion 2015 von AquaTuning + Gewinnspiel - Meisterkuehler

Die DCP450 soll ja ganz gut sein, gib dazu nur noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen, da es die noch nicht so lange gibt.

MfG


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Ich hab deinen Warenkorb jetzt einfach mal genommen und den größeren Radiator und die Lüfter reingepackt.
Sieht dann so aus: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Da sollte dann ja auch alles dabei sein, richtig? Oder gibts da noch "Kleinkram" den man so brauch?

Die Rabattaktion ist sehr interessant.
Ich werde nicht drumherum kommen den Rechner nächste Woche zu bestellen und zusammen zu bauen. Vllt könnte ich aber mit der WaKü noch bis zum 22.05. warten und den i7 bis dahin mit meinem Alpenföhn Brocken Eco kühlen.

Also für die GPU bräuchte ich dann noch einen 2ten Radiator?


----------



## SpatteL (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*



KempA schrieb:


> Also für die GPU bräuchte ich dann noch einen 2ten Radiator?


Wäre zumindest empfehlenswert.

An Kleinkram vielleicht noch ein Y-Kabel für die Lüfter, je nach dem, wo du die anstecken willst.


----------



## Joker_54 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Einen 5820K OC und eine GPU mit nur einem 280er zu kühlen kannste knicken 

Man rechnet so 100W pro 120mm Radifläche für einigermaßen leise Kühlung


----------



## crys_ (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Für GPU brauchst du den Block (~100€), nen zweiten Radiator (~45€) und passende Lüfter (~20-40€).


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Muss ich dann mal schauen wie das noch in das R4 passen soll 
Ich denke die CPU werde ich so erstmal im Griff haben 
Das gute an der WaKü ist eben dass sie erweiterbar ist und ich sie wohl auch im nächsten System (mit kleineren Änderungen) verwenden kann. Da tut der Preis nicht mehr so weh.


----------



## Abductee (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Die Noiseblocker XK2 sind viel zu laut und zu schwer leise zu bekommen.
Die XK1 sind da besser.


----------



## Joker_54 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Ohne alle HHD/OPT auszubauen wohl garnicht im R4. Mit GPU wird dann wahrscheinlich ein anderes Case fällig.


----------



## crys_ (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Das R4 kann man sicher auch noch gut verkaufen wenn du es wirklich machen willst.
Fractal hat ja erst das S rausgebracht das extra auf Wakü zugeschnitten ist (360+280 oder 240 wenn ich mich richtig entsinne)


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

In meinem Kaufberatungsthread für den PC wurde eben sogar erwähnt dass der 280er Radiator nichtmals stark genug wäre den 5820k zu Übertakten


----------



## crys_ (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Also der 280er müsste gut reichen. Nach Faustregel 120mm=100W kann ein 280er 272W leise abführen - wenn dein 5820k so viel Wärme abgiebt solltest du dir Sorgen machen.


----------



## Joker_54 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Stark genug schon, nur wirds laut. Unter Volllast dreht mein 360er auch schon gut auf, Temp geht auf 67°C
Mit massivem OC wird das nix


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Also mit einer WaKü wollte ich schon das maximale an Spanung was für 24/7 möglich ist (also whs so 1.35V) rausholen uind dann schauen wie hoch die CPU mit dieser Spannung geht.
Wenn ich nur auf 1.2-1.25V gehe, brauche ich keine WaKü..


----------



## SpatteL (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Interessant ist dabei aber noch die Wassertemperatur.
Ab einem gewissen Grad an oc hilft dann auch immer mehr Radifläche nicht mehr weiter, da sind die Grenzen wo anders.
(Wärmeübertragung DIE > über das Lot an den IHS > über die WLP an den Kühler > an das Wasser)

MfG


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Hat vllt jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Gehäuse?
Fractal Design

Hat scheinbar keinen Platz für HDDs :/   Aber da passen große Radiatoren rein..


----------



## Abductee (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Warum sollen da keine HDD`s Platz haben?
Fractal Design Define S, schallgedÃ¤mmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
3x 3.5" (oder 2,5")
2x 2.5"


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich da nur nach den Bildern gegangen und hab keine Käfig gesehen.

Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kühllösung?
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Oder ist ein 420er unnötig, da ein 360er für die CPU reicht und ein 420er für CPU+GPU zu klein ist?


----------



## Abductee (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Du kannst die Radiatoren ja auch aufteilen, bzw. nachrüsten.
Vorne 420
Deckel 420
Heck 140


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Also du würdest sagen dass die Konfiguration so passt?
Passen auch die ganzen Adapterstücke mit den Teilen? Hab da wie gesagt 0 Erfahrung und will nicht, dass am Ende etwas nicht passt oder nicht dicht ist


----------



## Joker_54 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Ich würde ja statt dem Fractal das Enthoo Pro nehmen. Da hast du mehr Platz drin, weil es größer ist und nur 10€ teurer.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Da ist vorne eben "nur" ein 200er Lüfter drin. Beim Fractal bekomm ich da 2-3 140er rein und hinten eben auch 140er.


----------



## SpatteL (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Statt dem 200er kannst du in der Front auch 2x140m verbauen.

Phanteks Enthoo Pro im Test


----------



## skyscraper (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Beim Pro gehört ein 420er in den Deckel und dann ist erstmal Ruhe. Ruhe wörtlich, weil er etwa 200 Watt sehr leise und über 300 Watt mittelleise abführen kann. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für das Define S. Auch da sollte ein Radiator in den Deckel. Beidesmal übrigens nur Slim-Radis, was aber deinen Silentambitionen eher zuspricht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

http://www.fractal-design.com/media/2f89e1a4-735e-4a0d-a18c-c13af27bcfff

Mein Vorschlag: Wenn möglich immer auf 280/420 mm Radiatoren gehen. Im Fractal S hast du im Deckel 55mm Platz (30mm Radiator+25mm Lüfter). Nimm also den 420mm XT30 *(nicht den dickeren XT45)*.

In der Front passt dann maximal ein 280mm Radiator, der auch 45mm oder 60mm tief sein kann.

Ich glaube 420mm im Deckel und 360mm in der Front geht beim Fractal S sowieso nicht, die kollidieren miteinander.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Meinst du diesen Radiator? Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Einen XT30 kann ich leider nicht finden.


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Sorry, ja das ist der richtige Radiator.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Ich danke dir vielmals! 
Könnte nochmal jemand über den Warenkorb drüberschauen und sagen ob das alles past? Damit meine ich vorallem die Kleinteile, wie z.B. die Tüllen? Nicht dass da jetzt die Adapterstücke nicht passen.

Bräuchte dann auch noch passenden 140er Lüfter. Da hab ich jetzt im Moment die 4 vor Augen:
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beim CPU-Kühler steht auch nur folgende Kompatibilität: Intel 1150/1155/1156, Intel 1366, Intel 775


----------



## Abductee (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

So viele 3-Pin Lüfter lassen sich schwer über das Mainboard regeln, dafür brauchst du eine externe Steuerung.
Wieviele Lüfter planst du jetzt überhaupt ein?
PWM-Lüfter kannst du mit meinem verlinkten Akasa-Adapter vier Stück über einen Anschluss regeln.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*



Abductee schrieb:


> So viele 3-Pin Lüfter lassen sich schwer über das Mainboard regeln, dafür brauchst du eine externe Steuerung.
> Wieviele Lüfter planst du jetzt überhaupt ein?
> PWM-Lüfter kannst du mit meinem verlinkten Akasa-Adapter vier Stück über einen Anschluss regeln.



Also ich wollte 3 EKL an die Front schnallen, 1 an das Heck. Diese dann  mit dem Adapter ans Mainboard schnallen. Dann noch die 3 140er vom  Radiator, welche ich ebenfalls mit einem Adapter an die  CPU-Kühler-Steuerung des Boards anschließe


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 2011(-3), G1/4

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wegen der geringeren Drehzahl.


----------



## Abductee (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Dann brauchst du 4-Pin Lüfter (PWM)
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Preis/Leistung würd ich die EKL nehmen.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Und welchen Adapter brauche ich dann um die 3 als CPU-Lüfter anzuschließen?

Was musste ich jetzt noch hinzufügen für die GPU? und vorallem wo soll ich noch nen Radiator unterbringen


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Bei identischen Lüftern im gesamten Rechner: z.B. Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter

Eine Alternative: Akasa Flexa FP5 PWM Splitter Cable, 45cm

Ein weiterer 280mm Radiator in der Front, weitere Anschlüsse, Lüfter und GPU-Kühler (bei deiner GTX760 ist ein weiterer Radiator aber nicht nötig).


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Bei dem Akasa nehm ich dann direkt 2. Einen für die Lüfter vom Radi und einen für die EKL im Gehäuse.

Ich denke das ist das gleiche Akasa AK-CBFA07-45 Flexa FP5S PWM-Splitterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r     kann ich per Prime bestellen 

Kann ich für die Radi-Lüfter auch den Adapter nehmen? Phobya Y-Kabel 4 Pin PWM auf 3 x 4 PIN PWM 30 cm: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r Oder sollte es einer mit Stromversorgung sein?

EDIT: Die 760er bleibt ja nur noch so lange drin, bis die 980ti aufm Markt ist 
Ich überlege gerade ob ich die EKL überhaupt noch kaufen soll, oder vorne schonmal Platz frei halten sollte für den 2ten Radiator. Reich die Pumpe dann überhaupt und schließt man den zweiten Radiator direkt hinter den ersten?

Bekommt mein Mainvoard dann überhaupt noch Luft? Dann blasen von oben dem Radiator 3 140er warme Luft aus Board und von vorne nochma ein Radiator mit 2 140ern. Und nur 1 140er bläst die Luft hinten raus und nicht einer bläst irgendwo kalte Luft herein.


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Bei drei Lüftern, die über *einen* Lüfteranschluss am Mainboard versorgt werden, ergibt sich bei den NB PK-1 eine Leistungsaufnahme von 2,16W (0,72x3), beim PK-PS mit maximaler Drehzahl 4,2W (1,44x3). 

NB-BlackSilent Pro 140mm Datenblatt

Mit den PK1 sollte es daher gehen, bei den PK-PS bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Würde bei den PK-PS auf eine Stromversorgung über das Netzteil setzen.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Alles klar, werd ich dann so machen 
Was sagst du zu dem "Problem" mit der warmen Luft, bei einem weiteren Radiator an der Front? Sind dann ja quasi 5 140mm Lüfter, die Warme Luft ins Gehäuse blasen und nur ein einziger, der hinten die warme rauspustet und dabei kein einziger der etwas kühle Luft ins Gehäuse führt :/

Denn wenn das klappt, würde ich mir die ganzen EKL-Lüfter sparen und einfach direkt mit der Graka nächstne Monat den Radiator einbauen und die GPU unter Wasser setzen. Dann wären die EKL-Lüfter ja für die Katz gewesen


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Die Lüfter am 420mm Deckelradiator montierst du ausblasend, die Lüfter am Frontradiator einblasend. Damit gibt es keine Probleme.

Die Pumpenleistung reicht aus, ob du die beiden Radiatoren hintereinander in den Kreislauf einbindest hat auf die Temperaturen keinen Einfluss. Es spielt also keine Rolle.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Also oben so montieren, dass die Lüfter auf den Radiator drücken? Geht die Luft dann durch den Radiator etwas durch und nach außen? Und vorne dann die Lüfter in Richtung Gehäuse, so dass die warme Luft vom 280er Radiator vorne ins Gehäuse geblasaen wird? Brauch ich dann noch irgendwo einen Lüfter, der einfach von irgendwo kalte Luft hereinbläst? Oder passt das dann so? Ich mache mir wie gesagt Sorgen wegen der Temperatur des Maiboard. Man hört ja ab und an von abgerauchten Mainboards beim Übertakten, wenn der Airflow fehlt. Weil so bekommt das Board ja wirklich NUR warme Luft.

Dann würde ich die EKLs jetzt weglassen und nächsten Monat noch einen RAdiator und 2 Noiseblocker für die 980ti kaufen  Ansonsten fliegen die Noiseblocker ja in der Ecke rum.


----------



## SpatteL (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Das gibt keine Probleme, machen doch viele so.
Ist ja auch nicht so, das die Luft "hinter" dem Radi gleich mal 50°C hat. Die ist dann nur ein paar Grad wärmer als davor.

MfG


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Alles klar 

Also PC wird jetzt so bestellt : Versuchswarenkorb Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
und die Kühlung so : Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Gehäuselüfter benutz ich dann nur die 2 des Fractal S und nächsten Monat kommt noch ein zweiter Radi rein mit 2 weiteren Noiseblockern für die GPU  Kann jemand über die Kühlung drüberschauen? Passen da auch alle Verbindungen? Fehlt vllt noch irgendwas? Die 45 Grad Tüllen sind sehr schlecht bewertet. Vllt hier was besseres nehmen? 

Ich hoffe ich hab nix vergessen und am Ende fehlt mir irgend ne Kleinigkeit dass der PC läuft 

EDIT: Reicht die Pumpe und der Rest auch für noch nen zweiten Radi?


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Bin mich momentan auch über Wasserkühlungen am schlau lesen.
Habe das Define R4. Oben passt ein 240mm und vorne ein 280mm Radiator rein. Wenn du nur eine CPU und eine GPU Kühlen willst sollte das passen.
Wenn in das Fractal S mehr reinpasst dann ist dies natürlich umso besser.

Werde mir auch das Magicool Set für 130€ zulegen. Sollte vollkommen reichen.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Hab glaub was gefunden was fehlt: Ne Backplatte für den CPU-Kühler, oder nicht?

Und was ist mit einem Ein- und Auslassadapter?


----------



## Joker_54 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

2011 hat ne vorinstallierte Backplate, ansonsten ist auch keine nötig.
Wasser rein bekommt man über den AGB, raus indem du unten eine Fitting aufmachst


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> 2011 hat ne vorinstallierte Backplate, ansonsten ist auch keine nötig.
> Wasser rein bekommt man über den AGB, raus indem du unten eine Fitting aufmachst



Alles klar, dann müsste mein Warenkorb ja vollständig sein. Morgen wird bestellt 

Ich berichte dann (natürlich auch mit Bildern )

Schonmals VIELEN, VIELEN DANK an euch alle hier 

Gehäuse wird übrigens das Fractal S mit Fenster (ohne wäre mir lieber, aber ist leider nicht schnell verfügbar).

Das Fractal ist auch mit Fenster nicht verfügbar    Passt in das Enthoo Pro auch wie geplant oben ein 420er und vorne ein 280er? Dann nehm ich jetzt das.
Laut dieser Liste wohl leider nicht... Phanteks- Enthoo Pro
Reicht für CPU+GPU mit OC auch ein 420er am Deckel und aein 240 an der Front? Das scheint beim Enthoo Pro wohl zu gehen (?)
Das Thermaltake Core V51 ist zwar nicht so schön, aber da würden oben  ein 420er und vorne ein 280, oder sogar auch ein 420er reinpassen..
Hab mir eben auch nochmal die Beispielkonfigs angeschaut und da werden für eine Kühlung für CPU+GPU etwas teurere Pumpen empfholen. Sollte ich da vllt auch was größeres nehmen? Diese hier wurde ja empfohlen als nur mit einer CPU gerechnet wurde.


----------



## KempA (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Da das Fractal 2 auf absehbare Zeit nicht verfügbar ist, brauche ich eine Alternative.
In das Phantek Pro passt ja vorne leider nur ein 240er rein (im Gegensatz zum 280 beim Fractal), aber scheinbar passt dafür an den Deckel ein 420er mit 45mm Dicke (beim Fractal 420x30). 
Denkt ihr dass ist in etwas gleichstark und vor allem: Reicht ein 420er mit 45mm und ein 240 mit 30mm für eine 980ti und einen 5820k oc?
Und kann ich da die Lüfter beibehalten, oder brauch ich für den dickeren Radi etwas stärkere Lüfter?
Preislich bin ich maximal noch bereit das Fanten Luxe zu kaufen. Aber da passt ja scheinbar (?) genau das gleich rein wie beim Pro und deshalb ist das wohl nicht nötig.


----------



## Joker_54 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

In das Pro bekommst du oben einen 420er, Vorne einen 240er (30mm), Vorne unten einen 240er und hinten einen 140er Radi rein.
Sobald mein GPU Kühler da ist, werde ich zu meinem 360er im Deckel noch 2 240er in die Front setzen, das sollte passen.

Aufpassen solltest du aber bei den Lüftern: Wenn du die Festplattenkäfige behalten willst, musst du die Lüfter statt dem Staubfilter montieren, da gehen dann nurnoch Slimlüfter mit 12mm Dicke.


----------



## crys_ (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Das Luxe und das Pro sind das gleiche Gehäuse, das Luxe hat nur mehr Ausstattung, z.B. diese LEDs.

Im Bitfenix Aegis kannst du 2x360 verbauen, keine Steigerung aber eine Alternative


----------



## KempA (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Und wie dick können die sein?
Gefällt mir optisch zwar überhaupt nicht, aber es geht ja um die Kühlleistung.
Also das Pro mit einem 45mm 420er und einem 240er wäre eher die schlechtere Option für den 5820k OC und eine 980ti?


----------



## crys_ (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Ne, definitiv nicht, ob du 2x360 oder 1x420+1x240 hast ist exakt das gleiche. Wollte dir nur ne Alternative bieten, wenn es nciht gefällt ist es schon raus 
Ansonsten musst du in den Big-Tower Bereich gehen, was willst du den max. für das Gehäuse ausgeben?

Edit:
Das H440 kann auch 2x360


----------



## KempA (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Ich hab's einfach addiert, also 2*360= 720 und 420+240=660 und 420+280=700
Dedgalb dachte ich die Kühlung reicht so vllt nicht aus um noch ordentlich zu übertakten.


----------



## Trash123 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Hallo KempA!
Bin zwar nicht der absolute WaKü-Gott aber hast du dir mal Gedanken über die TDP der Komponenten gemacht. Ein 5820 oc bringt vllt. mal 200-250 Watt, eine (fiktive) 980TI etwa 300 Watt. Das dürfte mit einem 420 und 280er, oder mit zwei 360er locker und auch mit Silentoptionen machbar sein.
Bezüglich der Gehäusewahl kannst dir ja mal noch das Thermaltake Core X9 anschauen, da hast du keine Probleme die WaKü einzubauen.

Gruß
Trash


----------



## crys_ (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*



KempA schrieb:


> Ich hab's einfach addiert, also 2*360= 720 und 420+240=660 und 420+280=700
> Dedgalb dachte ich die Kühlung reicht so vllt nicht aus um noch ordentlich zu übertakten.



Du darfst nicht addieren  Die Breite änder sich ja auch.
Jeder 120mm Lüfter hat 100W, jeder 140mm Lüfter 136W.

240 -> 200W
280 -> 272W
360 -> 300W
420 -> 408W

Die Dicke ist quasi egal.


----------



## KempA (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Also kann ich das Pro nehmen und einfach einen 420er und einen 240er nehmen?
Ich denke dass die dicke auch noch ein entscheidender Faktor ist?


----------



## crys_ (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Die Dicke macht relativ wenig aus. Damit dicke Radiatoren ihren Vorteil ausspielen können brauchst du deutlich stärke Lüfter und das willst du ja vermeiden. Bei Silentansprüchen immer 30mm.

Bei Pro kannst du auch noch in den Boden einen 2. 240er machen, damit bist du dann sicher raus. Wie viel Radifläche du genau brauchst  Mit einem 420+240 bekommst du es auf jeden Fall gekühlt, ich bin mir aber unsicher mit der Lautstärke die du zu erwarten hast.

Edit: Außerdem passen beim Pro auch nur 30mm in den Deckel, da du mit Lüfter maximal 65mm haben darfst. Die nächste Studen über 30mm ist aber 45mm und 45mm+25mm > 65mm


----------



## KempA (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Also nehm ich ein Pro. Da mach ich oben einen 420 30mm. Sobald die GPU reinkommt mach ich vorne noch einen 240 30mm und unten evtl auch noch so einen.
Da bin ich dann definitiv auf der sicheren Seite.
Was mich nur wundert ist, ein dickerer Radiator nicht viel mehr bringt. Warum sollte man dann so ein Ding holen?
Und reicht diese 50€-Pumpe für 3 Radiatoren, CPU und GPU?


----------



## crys_ (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Welche Pumpe hast du in Sinn?
Eintrittsfläche ist das wichtigste. Über mehr FPI und Dicke kannst du die Abgabefläche zwar auch erhöhen, aber dann brauchst du deutlich kräftigere Lüfter da der Radiator den Luftstrom mehr behindert. Außerdem ist der Effekt von mehr FPI und mehr Dicke nicht so stark wie eine größere Eintrittsfläche


----------



## KempA (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*



crys_ schrieb:


> Welche Pumpe hast du in Sinn?
> Eintrittsfläche ist das wichtigste. Über mehr FPI und Dicke kannst du die Abgabefläche zwar auch erhöhen, aber dann brauchst du deutlich kräftigere Lüfter da der Radiator den Luftstrom mehr behindert. Außerdem ist der Effekt von mehr FPI und mehr Dicke nicht so stark wie eine größere Eintrittsfläche



Diese hier:

Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition - silber/Plexi | DDC Pumpen | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Hier is der komplette Warenkorb: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## KempA (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Nachdem ich noch in nem Forum für Waküs etwas geschaut hab, ist die Preisliste etwas explodiert 
Schaut mal drüber: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Mir wurde eben gesagt dass es nicht so gut ist die Lüfter über den CPU_Fan-Anschluss des Boards zu steuern, da diese ja eher auf LuKüs ausgelegt ist und deshalb die Lüfter zuerst gar nciht startet und später dann unnötig laut.
Die Kühlung ist so ausgelegt, dass ich später KEINEN weiteren Radiator hinzufügen muss für die Graka. Dann kommt tatsächlich nur noch die Karte mit ihrer Kühlplatte dazu und fertig.

Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Abductee (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*



KempA schrieb:


> Mir wurde eben gesagt dass es nicht so gut ist die Lüfter über den  CPU_Fan-Anschluss des Boards zu steuern, da diese ja eher auf LuKüs  ausgelegt ist und deshalb die Lüfter zuerst gar nciht startet und später  dann unnötig laut.



Hört sich nach Blödsinn an.
Die Lüfter werden ja nach der Temperatur der CPU geregelt.
Wenn die Wasserkühlung gut Dimensioniert ist, sollten die im optimalen Fall überhaupt nicht auf eine höhere Drehzahl hochregeln.


----------



## KempA (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Und wo würdest du die Lüfter des Radiators alle anschleißen? Mache mir etwas Sorgen dass die Graka zu warm wird, da ja kein Lüfter an die GPU-Temp gekoppelt ist, wenn ichs nicht mit so ner Steuerung mache :/


----------



## Abductee (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Wie ist dein letzter Stand?
3x 140mm im Deckel ausblasend
2x 140mm in der Front einblasend

Selbst mit sehr langsamen Lüfter wälzt du im Gehäuse mehr als genug Luft um.


----------



## KempA (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Genau so hatte ich es vor. Wie würdest du es machen?


----------



## Abductee (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Über die CPU-Regelung.
Beim Spielen wird die CPU zwangsläufig ja auch warm.

Im Zweifel kannst du über Speedfan die Lüfterregelung auch nach eigenen Wünschen (Temperaturgeber) nachbessern.


----------



## KempA (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Kann ich den Temperaturfühler im Warenkorb auch irgendwie anders verbinden um die Werte angezeigt zu bekommen?


----------



## skyscraper (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Tendenziell sollte man die Lüfter eigentlich nach dem regeln, das gekühlt wird. In diesem Fall also das Wasser. Das halte ich persönlich für die beste Variante. Regelung geht über das Aquaero, das Du ja schon im Korb hast.


----------



## KempA (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Tendenziell sollte man die Lüfter eigentlich nach dem regeln, das gekühlt wird. In diesem Fall also das Wasser. Das halte ich persönlich für die beste Variante. Regelung geht über das Aquaero, das Du ja schon im Korb hast.



Weißt du wie genau das dann verkabelt werden müsste? Hab mir mal das handbruch angeschaut, werd aber nicht schlauer.


----------



## skyscraper (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Das ist alles sehr gut direkt auf der Platine beschriftet. Temperatursensor an den Pin mit der Aufschrift Sensor. Der Rest ist Einstellungssache in der Software.


----------



## KempA (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Ich werd aber auf jeden Fall Adapter brauchen. Da sind nicht genügend Anschüsse      Da muss ich mal schauen. Und zwar am besten bevor das Teil da ist


----------



## skyscraper (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Ach, das meinst Du. Ja, Adapter sind notwendig. Ich sehe aber gerade, dass Du 4 Pin (PWM) Lüfter in deinem Korb hast, die nicht ordentlich mit dem Aquaero regelbar sind. Ich würde auf PK1 oder PK2 (je nach Vorliebe für Lautstärke) wechseln. Dazu dann 2x dieses Kabel: Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 3x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz | Lüfterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

LG, sky


----------



## KempA (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Danke für den Tipp    Ich hätt's gerne möglichst leise. Soweit ich weiß sind die 1er doch etwas leiser? Sollte ich nicht lieber einen Adapter mit Stromanschluss nehmen?  Das Aquaero hat ja nur einen Stromanschluss und ich weiß nicht ob das für 5 Lüfter reicht (vorallem wenn 3 Stück an einem 3-Pin-Anschluss hängen).


----------



## skyscraper (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Ich denke das reicht auch so. 3 PK-1 schafft ein Kanal locker.


----------



## KempA (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Hey,

aufgrund der 290x-Aktion im Moment will ich jetzt wohl so eine holen. 
Es geht um diese Karte hier: ASUS Grafikkarte ROG MATRIX-R9290X-4GD5 fÃ¼r Gamer | Cashback-Aktion: -45â‚¬ | eBay
Ich denke auch wenn bald die neuen Karten kommen, ist das ein super Angebot. Für Full-HD wird die Karte noch reichen und dann kann ich im nächsten Jahr evtl eine mit DX12 und HBM kaufen.
Wisst ihr zufällig welcher Kühler auf die Karte passen würde? Die Karte wird ja leider bekanntlich sehr, sehr warm.


----------



## SpatteL (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Review and select water blocks | ASUS ROG MATRIX-R9290X-4GD5 Radeon R9 290X 4GB GDDR5 (90YV05D1-M0NA00) | CoolingConfigurator.com

Scheint der einzige zu sein.

MfG


----------



## crys_ (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Hab mir auch eine gekauft 
Die 380X soll ja 400€ kosten und ich denke nicht das die riesig schneller wird als die 290X, vermutlich ein optimierter Rebrand. Für 245€ 

Von EK gibt es keinen Fullcoverkühler, nur den verklinkten.


----------



## SpatteL (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Ich dächte ich hätte ein Gerücht gelesen, das die 380 erst mal wieder nur umbenannte alte Chips sein sollen und erst die 390 den neuen Chip haben.
Hier ein Link dazu:
Radeon R9 390(X) vor Release: Alle Gerüchte im Überblick - technische Daten, Preis, Termin
Mal Rebrand, mal nicht, dann wieder doch, oder nein!? Da werden wir und überraschen lassen müssen.

Ist ja bei der 200er Serie genauso.

MfG


----------



## KempA (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Ich wollte preislich ja eher in die Region der R9 390(x) oder der 980ti. Aber wie gesagt spiele ich eh nur in Full-HD und ich find das Angebot so super, dass ich da einfach zuschlagen will.
Einziger Nachteil scheint eben zu sein, dass die Karte ziemlich warm werden soll, aber da ich ja eh ne WaKü verbaue ist das ja kein Problem.

Also bräucht ich aus dem Link quasi die beiden Teile hier?

EK-FC R9-290X Matrix Backplate - Black                                                              [3831109869123]

EK-FC R9-290X Matrix - Acetal+Nickel                                                              [3831109869109]

Dann wäre ich ja mit unter 400€ für Graka+Kühler durch


----------



## crys_ (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Bei Full HD macht alles über einer 290X/970 schon wenig Sinn. Für den Preis  Ich hatte ursprünglich 400€ für eine 380X in der Konfig eingeplant und jetzt bin ich mit 245€ raus, ist geil was man dann alles stattdessen einkaufen kann 

Du kannst auch mal probieren ob die original Asus Backplate passt da es kein Fullcoverkühler ist. Generell brauchst du nicht zwingend eine Backplate.


----------



## SpatteL (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Die Backplate ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, aber ja, so würde es passen.
Die Kühler müsstest du dann aber bei EK direkt oder einem anderen Händler(z.B. Caseking) kaufen.
Bei Aquatuning gibt es keine Produkte von EK.(die beiden haben sich mal gestritten)

Es ist schon ein Fullcover, im Sinne von "alle zu kühlenden Teile sind abgedeckt", aber nicht im Sinne von " die komplette Vorderseite ist bedeckt".
Wenn du danach gehen würdest, gäbe es ja kaum Fulcoverkühler.^^

MfG


----------



## KempA (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Also Kühltechnisch würde die Platte schon was bringen?
Die Karte wird wie gesagt sehr warm und da möchte ich so gut es geht entgegenwirken.

Irgendwie hab ich durch eBay beim bestellen noch einen 10% PayPal-Gutschein bekommen, so dass ich jetzt 215€ für die Karte bezahlt hatte.
Hab eigentlich fest mit der GTX980ti gerechnet, aber die Karte kostet jetzt wohl ungefähr ein drittel der GTX980 und ich denke für GTA mit hohen Einstellungen wird die 290x auch reichen.


----------



## SpatteL (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Wenn überhaupt, dann nur sehr wenig, wäre mir zumindest keine 30€ wert.
Auf der Rückseite sind ja keine Teile, die gekühlt werden müssen.

Bei einigen Karten ist auf der Rückseite noch vRam, da würde es Sinn machen, aber ist bei der Karte ja nicht der Fall.

Aus optischen Gründen könnte man noch zu einer Backplate greifen.
Aber da kann man, wie crys_ schon schrieb, erst mal versuchen(oder mal bei google suchen) ob man die ASUS Backplate weiter nutzen kann.

MfG


----------



## KempA (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Dann schau ich da einfach mal nach und wenn das nicht geht, kommt nix drauf. Das Gehäuse ist ja eh zu 
Mal gespannt wie mein Netzteil das ganze Paket am Schluss versorgen will.
Die Graka ist ja sehr durstig und die CPU soll es unter OC auch sein.
Die Graka wollte ich dann eigentlich auch übertakten, aber ich glaube dafür wird es nicht reichen.


----------



## crys_ (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Du kannst auch probieren ob die original Asus Backplate passt 
Da der Block nicht Full-Cover ist dürfte es keine Probleme geben wenn du die Backplate links und rechts befestigst, in der Mitte bei der GPU kann es zu Problemen kommen weil
Schraublöcher durch den Block besetzt sind.


----------



## KempA (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

So, nachdem ich mir alles nochmal durch den Kopf hab gehen lassen und mit meiner Freundin da mal drüber gesproche hab (ihr könnt euch das Gespräch vllt vorstellen ) bin ich der Meinung, dass mir das eigentlich doch ein Stück zu teuer wird. Zumindest so. 
Anfangen hats mit einem Magicool Set für 150€ und geendet hats bei einer WaKü für 700 
Ich will jetzt auf jeden Fall nochmal abspecken. Vorallem in Anbetracht dessen, dass ja noch ein neues Gehäuse für den ganzen Spaß her muss und auch evtl noch ein neues Netzteil.
Hab jetzt mal hierauf abgespeckt: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Mir wurde jedoch gesagt dass ein 11/8er-Schlauch beim 5820k nicht zu empfehlen ist und ich lieber einen 13/10 nehmen sollte. Was sagt ihr dazu und was müsste ich dann alles ändern?
Mal ganz ehrlich.. Brauch ich diesen ganzen Kram zur Steuerung? Kann ich das nicht einfach so machen? Die Lüfter einfach auf den CPU_Fan 1 und die Pumpe dann auch irgendwo auf so nen Anschluss? Die hat ja auch eine 4-Pin PWN-Steuerung.
Grafikkarte bleibt erstmal raus, weil ich noch nicht 100% weiß wie lange die AMD drin ist. Außerdem gehts bei der ganzen WaKü ja sowieso nur darum, dass ich meinen 5820k übertakten kann. Preislich würde ich das am liebsten mit nem Noctua NH-D 15 machen, aber da kann ich ja schon froh sein wenn ich 4 GHz schaffen sollte 
So bin ich mit Gehäuse auch noch bei knapp 400€, was ja schon weit mehr als das doppelte ist, was ich ursprünglich geplant hatte 
Hab eben sogar schon überlegt einfach ein Kraken X61 zu nehmen, aber ich glaub das ist rausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## crys_ (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*



KempA schrieb:


> Hab eben sogar schon überlegt einfach ein Kraken X61 zu nehmen, aber ich glaub das ist rausgeworfenes Geld.



Jap. Der Kraken hat einen Alu-Radi und massiv Probleme mit der Pumpe. Einfach mal Kraken X61 noise in Youtube suchen.
Du kannst dir aber mal die Kelvin S36/S24 angucken, das ist ein normaler Alphacool ST30 Radiator und eine Alphacool DC-LT Pumpe. Wenn du die Pumpe auf 5V/7V laufen lässt solltest du die auch nicht riesig hören, Adapter liegt bei. Theoretisch ist das Ding auch erweiterbar um einen weiteren Radiator oder wenn du auf eine Custom-Kühlung umschwenken willst kannst du den Radiator bedenkenlos weiter verwenden.


----------



## KempA (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Da ist dann halt gleich wieder die Frage, ob so ein Kelvin S36 wirklich wesentlich besser kühlen würde wie ein Noctua NH-D15. 
Vorallem durch die 12%-Pfingstaktion bin ich schon gewillt eine WaKü zu kaufen, aber eben doch nicht für 700€ und vllt doch erstmal nur für die CPU.


----------



## Abductee (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Im letzten PCGH-Test hatte die Silverstone die leiseste Pumpe.
(massiver Metallunterbau der Pumpe)

SilverStone Tundra TD02-E Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KempA (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Aber das is ja auch ne AIO 

Wie gesagt geht es mir bei der WaKü hauptsächlich um die Kühlleistung und ich glaube dass eine AIO-Lösung den 5820k nicht wesentlich besser kühlen würde als ein Noctua NH-D15.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Wie du die Lüfter anschließen kannst und welchen CPU-Kühler du nehmen solltest habe ich ja bereits gesagt.



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 2011(-3), G1/4
> 
> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wegen der geringeren Drehzahl.





Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bei identischen Lüftern im gesamten Rechner: z.B. Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter
> 
> Eine Alternative: Akasa Flexa FP5 PWM Splitter Cable, 45cm
> 
> Ein weiterer 280mm Radiator in der Front, weitere Anschlüsse, Lüfter und GPU-Kühler (bei deiner GTX760 ist ein weiterer Radiator aber nicht nötig).





Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bei drei Lüftern, die über *einen* Lüfteranschluss am Mainboard versorgt werden, ergibt sich bei den NB PK-1 eine Leistungsaufnahme von 2,16W (0,72x3), beim PK-PS mit maximaler Drehzahl 4,2W (1,44x3).
> 
> NB-BlackSilent Pro 140mm Datenblatt
> 
> ...



Aquatuning: Für den Sockel geeigneter CPU-Kühler, anderer Schlauch, Pumpe+AGB entfernt
Caseking: Pumpe/AGB

Macht in der Summe 255€ (ohne den PWM-Adapter (siehe oben)).


----------



## KempA (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Hab jetzt so bestellt: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Jetzt wollte ich für meine 290x noch diesen Kühler kaufen: https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-fc-r9-290x-matrix-acetal-nickel-waek-850.html

Jetzt hab ich jedoch immer noch ein Problem: Das Case.
Ich will auf jeden Fall ein geschlossenes und stehe zwischen dem Fractal Define S und dem Enthoo Pro.
Die WaKü sollte so in beide Gehäuse passen.
Rein optisch gefällt mir das Fractal besser. Es kostet auch 10€ weniger. Nachteil beim Fractal ist jedoch, dass ich meine Lüftersteuerung nicht ins Gehäuse bekomme. Da hab ich einen Sythe Kaze Master Pro, mit welchem ich die Wassertemperatur überwache und dementsprechend die Lüfter anpassen.
Ins Enthoo Pro könnte ich diese einfach oben einbauen, aber das Fractal hat keine 5,25"-Schächte. Um ehrlich zu sein finde ich die solche Steuerungen ziemlich hässlich und würde sie am liebsten einfach ins Gehäuse legen, aber da mach ich mir Sorgen dass ich a) evtl keinen Platz habe und b) es zu Vibrationen kommen kann. Ich denke wenn ich da einmal meine Geschwindigkeit eingestellt habe, kann ich die einfach so lassen. Ich sollte das ja (hoffentlich) dauerhaft auf einer Geschwindigkeit lassen können, bei der ich die Lüfter nicht wirklich höre.
Beim Fractal kann ich jedoch meine Festplatten (2 x SSD, 2 x HDD) einfach hinten festschrauben. Beim Enthoo Pro hätte ich damit wohl ein Problem, da dies (soweit ich weiß) nur Platz für meine beiden SSDs bieten würde, nicht jedoch für meine HDDs (bei dem 280er Radiator in der Front müsste der Käfig ja raus).

Vllt habt ihr ja ne Idee, wie sich das am besten lösen lässt 

Grüße!


----------



## willi4000 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Hast du dir wirklich die Magicool DCP 450 bestellt?


----------



## KempA (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Hab den Warenkorb doch in meinem letzten Post verlinkt  Hab ne Laing DDC 1T bestellt.


----------



## Thaurial (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Hi Kempa.

ich kann dir natürlich zum Phanteks raten, da ich selbst ein Luxe nutze.

Vielleicht hilft dir mein kleiner Beitrag zu entscheiden.

Du hast aber recht. Falls Du mehrere 3.5 Zoll Hdds hast musst Du Kompromisse eingehen.


Ich persönlich habe den Aquaero und eine 3,5Zoll Hdd in den 5,25" Schächten untergebracht und 2SSDs an der Rückseite. Viel mehr geht nicht, zumindest mit einem 420er Top.

PS: Wohne übrigens auch nicht allzuweit von Saarland weg..

Ach was mir noch auffällt. Den 420er Top in 45mm zu nehmen ist beim Enthoo und ich glaube auch beim Define S keine super Idee. Damit könntest du höchstens einen reinen Pull betrieb realisieren, was mit persönlich nicht ausreichte. Daher hab ich den 30er genommen und 3 Lüfter drunter gepackt.

Ich glaube ein 280er passt vonre nicht


----------



## KempA (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Ich hab das Fractal S bestellt. Oben habe ich einen 420/30 und vorne dann einen 280/45. Hab auch zur Steuerung das Aquaero genommen und als Pumpe eine Aquacomputer XT. Hab auch gleich den Wasserkühler für die Karte bestellt, sodass ich erstmal Ruhe hab und nicht in 1-2 Monaten wieder umbauen muss


----------



## Thaurial (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Gute Entscheidung mit der GPU.   Dann steht ja bald der Bastelspaß an.


----------



## KempA (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Ohja

Ist mein erstes Mal mit ner WaKü


----------



## Thaurial (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Macht gleich doppelt Spaß.

Der 5lt ist nicht im Warenkorb. Möchtest Du die Pumpe via aquasuite steuern? Denk an die Kühlung des 5lt falls da einiges dran hängt.


----------



## crys_ (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Wenn du willst kannst du ja mal von deinen Temperaturen berichten, ich hab was ähnliches vor mit 2x360


----------



## KempA (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Hab den Passivkühler dazubestellt.

Ich werde natürlich berichten


----------



## KempA (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Wie würdet ihr das mit dem Ablass machen? 
Ich wollte ja diesen Ablasshahn kaufen: Koolance Ablasshahn G1/4 | Kugelhähne / Ventile | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Dann wollte ich den einfach zwischen Pumpe und GPU klemmen. Passt dass so, oder brauch ich da noch etwas?


----------



## Ebrithil (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Also ich bau um entleeren einfach den AGB aus und mach über nem Eimer die Schläuche ab 
Musst natürlich drauf achten, das die Schläuche lang genug sind damit du den aus dem Gehäuse nehmen kannst.


----------



## KempA (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Dann schau ich einfach mal, wenn alles da ist.
Für die, die es interessiert hier jetzt nochmal der Warenkorb wie er am Ende bestellt wurde:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
+
https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-bl...al-nickel-waek-850.html?campaign=psm/geizhals


----------



## KempA (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Ich glaube die Fläche der Radiatoren ist doch etrwas zu knapp 
Nach 20 Minuten FarCry4 drehen die PK2 schon mächtig auf. Im Aquaero habe ich eine Zieltemperatur von 34° angegeben.
Die Graka ist @ Stock und die CPU @4250 MHz@ 1.21V


----------



## Thaurial (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Ist die Kurve linear? Ich glaube es gibt keinen Grund bei 34°C schon auf 100% Lüfter zu gehen.


----------



## Ebrithil (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Machs wie ich und schei* auf die Wassertemp 
Mal im Ernst, ich habe gar keinen Wassertemp Sensor. Was mich interessiert sind die Temperaturen meiner Komponenten, das Wasser kann von mir aus auch Kochen solange meine Komponenten kühl genug bleiben


----------



## SpatteL (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Das schließt sich aber gegenseitig aus.^^
Die zu kühlenden Komponenten können nicht kälter als das Kühlmedium sein und da Wasser bekanntlich bei 100°C kocht wären deine Komponenten auch so heiß.


----------



## Nachty (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstige CPU-Kühlung - i7 5820k*

Hast du mal Bilder von deinem System


----------



## KempA (27. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,


nachdem ich mit eurer Hilfe hier vor 1,5 Jahren die WaKü in Betrieb genommen habe, kommt es nun zum ersten großen Umbau.
Ursprünglich war geplant zu warten bis Nvidia die neue Volta-Generation herausbringt und dann wollte ich mal schauen ob ich noch einen MoRa420 in den Loop nehme.
Nun gab es hier im Forum jedoch einen 360er inkl 6 PL1 zu einem fairen Preis, weshalb ich da sofort zugeschlagen habe.
Aber bevor ich zu meinen Fragen komme, erst nochmal der aktuelle Loop damit ihr euch einen Überblick verschaffen könnt (Bild im Anhang): Aqualis Eco 150ml -> Aquastream XT Ultra -> GPU -> 420er Radi -> CPU -> 280er Radi -> und wieder in den AGB. Die Lüfter werden alle über ein Aquaero 5 LT gesteuert. Verschlaucht ist alles mit Masterkleer 11/8 und Anschlüsse habe ich einfach irgendwelche günstige von Aquatuning genommen (womit ich auch soweit zufrieden bin, hatte damit nie Probleme).


Was werde ich jetzt auf jeden Fall in Angriff nehmen? Der Radi ist leider weiß, weshalb ich diesen nun erstmal schwarz folieren möchte. Hab mit sowas leider keinerlei Erfahrung, aber das wird schon. Als nächstes werde ich dann noch 3 weitere PL1 bestellen um den MoRa voll bestücken zu können.
Wenn es soweit ist, habe ich (hoffentlich) einen schwarzen MoRa3 mit 9x120mm-Lüfter.


Was will ich jetzt von euch?  
Punkt 1: Mir ist die Aquastream XT zu laut. Hier will ich eine neue Pumpe, die sehr leiste ist und dabei trotzdem ausreichend Leistung für die 3 Radis und alles restliche hat. 
Dazu hab ich die Tage schonmal im Quatsch-Thread gefragt, jedoch war da noch nicht abzusehen dass jetzt alles so schnell geht. 
Also welche Pumpe sollte ich hier nehmen? Man liest ja immer wieder gutes von der VP655. Diese soll ja sehr leise sein und gleichzeitig einen riesigen Durchfluss erzeugen. 
Denkt ihr die neue VP755 würde hier reichen? Laut Aquatuning ist der maximale Durchfluss bei der 755 (350l/h) wesentlich geringer als bei der 655 (1500l/h). Da mir die geringe Lautstärke eben sehr wichtig ist, tendiere ich hier derzeit eher zur 655, da ich diese dann vllt nicht so hoch drehen muss wie eine 755.
Hier wäre jetzt auch interessant wie ich die Pumpe steuern soll? Aquaero ist wie gesagt vorhanden, jedoch denke ich nicht dass die Steuerung bei der neuen Pumpe so gemütlich wird wie aktuell bei der Aquastream. Diese habe ich ja einfach per USB am Board und schon kann ich sie in der Aquasuite perfekt regeln.
Also wie kann ich das in Angriff nehmen?


Punkt 2: Wie bekomme ich das Wasser nach außen?
Angedacht sind hier Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellkupplungen. Falls der Rechner dann mal aus dem Haus muss, kann ich den MoRa einfach abklemmen und per externen Schlauchschleife nur die internen Radis nehmen. Wie bekomme ich die Kupplungen an das Gehäuse? Bohren würde ich nur ungern. Gibt es hier eine (vernünftige) Lösung in Form einer Slotblende? Falls ja, habt ihr da vllt en Link für mich und wie genau werden da die Kupplungen befestigt?


Punkt 3: Wie verkabele ich die Lüfter? Wollte die Lüfter eigentlich auf maximal 600 RPM laufen lassen, da ich auf meinen aktuellen Radis die PK2 haben, welche über 600 RPM hörbar werden. Ich denke die sehr ähnlichen PL1 werden sich hier genau so verhalten. Alle (ingesamt 14) Lüfter werde ich kaum ans Aquaero bekommen, da dieses nur passiv gekühlt ist. Eine ordentliche externe Lösung, mit 12V auf 7/5V-Adapter und einem Labornetzteil stelle ich mir hier am sinnvollsten vor. Leider finde ich hier keine passenden Adapter und weiß insgesamt nicht wie ich das lösen kann.


Punkt 4: Die Verschlauchung. Ich dachte diesmal an 16/11-Schlauch, da ich mir einfach Sorgen mache dass der 11/8 zu wenig Durchfloss mit sich bringen würde. Jedoch werde ich bei 16/11 meines Wissens nach neue Anschlüsse benötigen würde (hab davon echt keine Ahnung, ihr hattet mir damals hier einfach super verlinkt). Was sagt ihr hier? Welcher Schlauch ist sinnvoll? Was sind die passenden Anschlüsse?
Hab keine Lust dass ich mir alles zusammensuche und am Ende bestell ich das falsche Zeug und es passt nicht, deshalb frag ich hier nach. Wie Eingangs erwähnt habe ich derzeit den 11/8er von Masterkleer. Dieser soll es nicht mehr werden. Dieser ist inzwischen extrem trüb, was einfach kein schönes Bild abgibt. 


Füllen wollte ich das ganze am Ende wieder mit DP Ultra. Whrs werde ich diesmal irgendeinen Farbzusatz dazumischen. Sieht man zwar eh nicht viel davon, da ich ein geschlossenes Gehäuse nutze, aber ich hoffe dass ich so eventuelle Tropfen schneller bemerke.
Puhhhh ziemlich viel Text.. Wenn es tatsächlich jemand bis hierhin geschafft hat, dann sollte ich mich schonmal bedanken 
Freue mich über jede Meinung und hoffe auf regen Erfahrungsaustausch.


Grüße!


----------



## SpatteL (27. November 2016)

zu Punkt 1:
 Verschiedene Frequenzen bei der aquastream getestet?
Leistung haben alle Pumpen genug, außer vielleicht die ganz billigen.
Die Herstellerangaben zum Durchfluss kannst du vergessen, die werden in einem offenen Kreislauf ohne Widerstand ermittelt.
Pumpen müssen nicht großartig geregelt werden, ein mal eingestellt und gut ist.
Sowohl die 655 als auch die 755(beides Laing D5) haben einen eingebauten 5-Stufenregler, diesen einmal einstellen und fertig.

zu Punkt 2:
Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama | Schlauchzubehor | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Hat das Case keine Schlauchdurchführungen?

zu Punkt 3:
Das aquaero schafft, mit dem Wasserkühler, pro Kanal max. 1,65A also fast 20W, mit dem Passivkühler sollten 10W pro Kanal kein Problem sein(vorausgesetzt, da kommt auch etwas Luft vorbei).
Die PK2 haben 1,08W und die PL1 haben 0,72W.

zu Punkt 4:
Durchfluss ist 1. nicht so wichtig und 2. hat der Schlauch da den geringsten Einfluss drauf.
Ja, du bräuchtest neue Anschlüsse, ich würde einfach bei 11/8 bleiben.

MfG


----------



## Pelle0095 (27. November 2016)

da war SpattL schneller

Edit: eine DDC 310 wäre auch gut. Ich habe sie bei mir auf 12V und höre nichts


----------



## KempA (27. November 2016)

Hab sämtliche Frequenzen bei der Aquastream durch und ich empfinde das Geräusch als störend Jeder nimmt das eben anders wahr und für mich ist die Pumpe nicht die richtige. 
Ich wusste dass die Herstellerangaben aus einem "leeren" Kreislauf stammen. Jedoch sollte eine Pumpe die in einem leeren Kreislauf 1500l schafft auch in einem "vollen" Kreislauf mehr machen, als eine die im leeren Kreislauf "nur" 350l macht, oder mach ich es mir da zu einfach? Ist halt in einem leeren Kreislauf nur 1/4 von der VP655.

Das Case hat leider keine Schlauchdurchführungen. Die Slotblende hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Wie mach ich es denn da genau mit den Schnellkupplungen? Bräuchte ich da nicht eher so etwas: Koolance Schottverschraubung Slotblende fur 2U Gehause | Slotblenden | Gehause & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany   und da könnte ich die Alphacool HF ( Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset mit Schottverschraubung G1/4 IG - Chrome | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany) doch einfach festschrauben (mit Hilfe der zwei kleinen Ringe des linken Teils auf dem zweiten Bild).

Leider hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich das Aquaero besser platzieren könnte. Derzeit ist der Passivkühler drauf, aber da kommt eigentlich keine bis kaum Luft dran. Außerdem hab ich dann ja auch das Problem, dass ich die Kabel von außen nach innen bekommen muss.


----------



## SpatteL (27. November 2016)

nee, so einfach ist das mit dem Durchfluss leider nicht.
Genau erklären kann ich das jetzt aber auch nicht. Der User VJoe2max hat da sicher schon mal etwas dazu geschrieben. 
Suche mal nach Beiträgen von ihm mit den Begriffen Kennlinie oder Arbeitspunkt. z.B.:
Kleine Frage zu Befühlung

Bei so einer Blende würde ich den Schlauch lose herausführen und die Schnelltrenner dann Wechselseitig an den Schlauch am Radi bzw. aus Case anbringen, also je Stecker und Kupplung.
So kannst du im Falle einen Falles die Schläuche aus dem Case einfach zusammenstecken und hast wieder einen geschlossenen Kreislauf.

Ich würde das mit den aquaero erst mal so testen, also noch vor dem Umbau.
Einfach alle Lüfter dran und mal laufen lassen(so weit wie möglich herunter regeln) und in der aquasuite die Temperaturen der Endstufen beobachten.
Kaputt gehen kann da nix, Ab 95°C wird der entsprechende Ausgang auf 100% gestellt um die Last von den Endstufen zu nehmen, wenn das nicht reicht wird bei 100°C der Ausgang abgeschaltet.


----------



## KempA (28. November 2016)

Ist es bei der Slotblende Panama nicht möglich die Kupplungen fest zu montieren? Die Blende hat doch zwei 3/8 Innengewinde. Die Schnellkupplungen ( Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset mit Schottverschraubung G1/4 IG - Chrome | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany ODER Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Chrome | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany ) haben zwei 1/4 Gewinde. Gibt es da keine Adapter, welche ich dann quasi auf die Blende schraube und dann die Kupplungen auf die Adapter?


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. November 2016)

Entweder sowas Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchfuhrung - black nickel | Slotblenden | Gehause & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany

oder Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G3/8 AG | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## KempA (28. November 2016)

Genau diesen Doppelnippel hatte ich auch im Auge. Also klappt das so wie ich es mir dachte Dann nehm ich wohl einfach die Panama und mach die Kupplungen außen fest. Die einzige "Sorge" die ich dann noch habe ist, dass Ein- und Ausgang so nah beieinander sind. Hier besteht dann beim einem Einsatz der Kühlung ohne den Mora die Gefahr, dass der Schlauch eventuell abknickt (ja, ich weiß dass es da solche Federn gibt, jedoch ist es ja schon ein extremer Winkel). Eventuell muss  ich da mit 2 Slotblenden arbeiten.


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. November 2016)

KempA schrieb:


> Genau diesen Doppelnippel hatte ich auch im Auge. Also klappt das so wie ich es mir dachte Dann nehm ich wohl einfach die Panama und mach die Kupplungen außen fest. Die einzige "Sorge" die ich dann noch habe ist, dass Ein- und Ausgang so nah beieinander sind. Hier besteht dann beim einem Einsatz der Kühlung ohne den Mora die Gefahr, dass der Schlauch eventuell abknickt (ja, ich weiß dass es da solche Federn gibt, jedoch ist es ja schon ein extremer Winkel). Eventuell muss  ich da mit 2 Slotblenden arbeiten.



Du schraubst die Schnellkupplungen einfach an den Mo-Ra und wenn du ihn abhabel willst lost du einfach die Schnellkupplung und steckst sie zusammen, dann hast du 1Meter Schauch hinten das sollte reichen. Die Kupplung wie SpattL schon schrieb Wechselseitig.


----------



## KempA (28. November 2016)

Stimmt, wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Kommt auch nicht so oft vor (hab meine WaKü seit Mai 2015 und im Dezember ist der Rechner das erste Mal außer Haus ) und dann kann auch mal ein Stück Schlauch rumliegen.. Dass ich dadurch eine Kupplung spare, ist natürlich auch eine feine Sache.
Gut, dann wäre das auch schonmal geklärt.

Gibts für die VP755 einen empfohlenen Deckel? Sonst hätte ich einfach diesen genommen Alphacool Eisdecke D5 Aufsatz - Plexi G1/4 - (VPP655/TPP644/MCP655) V.3 | D5 Aufsatze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany und die Pumpe damit wieder auf das Shoggy geschraubt.


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. November 2016)

Du brauchst 2 Kupplungen.

Plexiglass reist schnell


----------



## KempA (28. November 2016)

Dann nehme ich einfach die schwarze Version des Deckels, die ist nicht aus Plexiglas


----------



## KempA (29. November 2016)

Hier mal der aktuelle Warenkorb

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Wann ich letztendlich bestelle steht aber noch nicht fest. In meiner "Bastelkasse" ist ausreichend Geld, aber mir fehlt derzeit etwas die Zeit. Hab erst Ende Dezember zwei Wochen Urlaub, aber ich fahre zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr noch auf ne LAN. Vor der LAN will ich nicht mehr umbauen und nach der LAN hab ich eigentlich erst wieder Ende Januar/Anfang Februar Zeit. 


EDIT: Sehe gerade dass ich noch den falschen Deckel drin hab. Denkt euch den einfach weg und dafür die schwarze "Eisdecke". Im Groß und Ganzen passt das aber, oder?


----------

